# Hi! I'm new and I have a few questions if you don't mind answering?



## J0uji (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi! My name is Jouji and I'm new to the furry community! I've been looking into this for a while and just never joined, but now I finally have. I was wondering about a few things if anyone doesn't mind answering.

For one, is there anything considered taboo? Or is there anything I shouldn't do?

Are there easier ways to talk to/ make friend with the community?

Does anyone know any non- forum community sites? Like chatbox ones? I'm not really a computer person so electronics confuse me easily, heheh...

Other places to go to for furry art aside from Furaffinity, Tumblr, and Deviantart?

Is there anything really important that I need to know about?


----------



## Alpine (Jan 10, 2017)

Welcome! 

There's plenty of Discord, Skype, similar servers and chat rooms that other members usually advertise elsewhere on the forums. 

Most everyone is pretty nice here so making friends should be easy as you post more


----------



## J0uji (Jan 10, 2017)

Alpine said:


> Welcome!
> 
> There's plenty of Discord, Skype, similar servers and chat rooms that other members usually advertise elsewhere on the forums.
> 
> Most everyone is pretty nice here so making friends should be easy as you post more



I've heard about Discord, but never had a chance to use it. Do you know if it is as good as they say?


----------



## Alpine (Jan 10, 2017)

IMO its notably better than Skype, mostly because it has bots, it's significantly faster, custom emojis, and the good ole Microsoft Sam quality text to speech. Skype has video chatting, but Discord has voice chat that allows bots to play music at the same time. 

I'd recommend it (even over Skype), especially if you game and whomever you're talking to (especially for console) doesn't own a mic.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 10, 2017)

mmm... Im new too, but one thing that should never be done is stealing art.


----------



## J0uji (Jan 10, 2017)

Khazius said:


> mmm... Im new too, but one thing that should never be done is stealing art.


That's a given! But I was asking more about things about offending people....?


----------



## Alpine (Jan 10, 2017)

Some people are more likely than others to be triggered over nonsense (I am nowhere near one of those people), so as long as you're not being a total ass then you should be fine


----------



## J0uji (Jan 10, 2017)

Alpine said:


> Some people are more likely than others to be triggered over nonsense (I am nowhere near one of those people), so as long as you're not being a total ass then you should be fine


Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 11, 2017)

J0uji said:


> For one, is there anything considered taboo? Or is there anything I shouldn't do?


Yes, never bring up the topic of Zoophilia, Beastiality, science vs religion or discriminate against the LGBT community or those with a mental disorder.


J0uji said:


> Are there easier ways to talk to/ make friend with the community?
> 
> Does anyone know any non- forum community sites? Like chatbox ones? I'm not really a computer person so electronics confuse me easily, heheh...


Discord.



J0uji said:


> Other places to go to for furry art aside from Furaffinity, Tumblr, and Deviantart?


SoFurry, DeviantArt.


J0uji said:


> Is there anything really important that I need to know about?


Yes, Foxes are the best species in the fandom.


----------



## Khazius (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes, Foxes are the best species in the fandom.



No need to lie to them


----------



## Xaroin (Jan 11, 2017)

You aren't limited to fluffy (or floofy) creatures. Also just don't be that guy who photoshops hitler with furry ears, just be nice, and you'll have niceness back.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> 1. Taboo and downright disgusting to many is:
> 
> Vore
> Acting cringey in public
> ...



Pretty good tips, thank you.


----------



## biscuitfister (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> 1. Taboo and downright disgusting to many is:
> 
> Vore
> Acting cringey in public
> ...


 well said @Sergei Sóhomo


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

J0uji said:


> That's a given! But I was asking more about things about offending people....?



Never even seen this but here's a pro-tip

Don't worry about that shit. Unless you bend yourself backwards to be as PC as possible you're going to offend _someone. _Best to be yourself and not give a shit unless you wanna be a puppet.


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 11, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> You aren't limited to fluffy (or floofy) creatures. Also just don't be that guy who photoshops hitler with furry ears, just be nice, and you'll have niceness back.


Hitler with furry ears. Haha wut


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> Hitler with furry ears. Haha wut









Closest I could find


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Closest I could find


You have any NSFW Hitler's with furry ears. Thats kinda my thing...............
Pls dont judge my furry ass.





























Jk


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 11, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> You have any NSFW Hitler's with furry ears. Thats kinda my thing...............
> Pls dont judge my furry ass.
> 
> 
> ...




 here we go


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

Badger94 said:


> View attachment 16139 here we go



Holy shit I wasn't expecting that to hit me as hard as it did but damn. I had a good audible laugh


----------



## Badger94 (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Holy shit I wasn't expecting that to hit me as hard as it did but damn. I had a good audible laugh


After i read your comment I took another look and it was even better haha, im in the bathroom at school and mufuckas be like whats he laughin about in da shitter


----------



## J0uji (Jan 11, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> Yes, never bring up the topic of Zoophilia, Beastiality, science vs religion or discriminate against the LGBT community or those with a mental disorder.
> 
> Discord.
> 
> ...



MMMmmm I beg to differ. Lol. I may be a dragon, but I'm partial to deer.


----------



## J0uji (Jan 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> 1. Taboo and downright disgusting to many is:
> 
> Vore
> Acting cringey in public
> ...



Thanks. Who's Uncle Kage?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2017)

J0uji said:


> Thanks. Who's Uncle Kage?



He's more or less the figure head of the entire fandom. Distinguished man with a PhD in chemistry and is insanely good at public relations. He organizes the cons and is generally a pretty alright story teller. All in all I have massive respect for him


And you're wrong. Bird are where this shit is at


----------

